# Winch cable



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

first season using a ATV for commercial sdwks. and the friggin end keeps snaping . on the stock winch line. I have been hearing people talking about running a Synthetic rope instead. what would be my best???


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

i am using Blue Steel synthetic rope cable. Supposed to be stronger than regular steel and will not rust like steel. If you consider buying, I recommend getting a new fairlead so it doesn't mess up the synthetic


----------



## Mnflyboy (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm using a 2" wide winch strap, cost like $13. Came 25' long so I cut it in half, wound 10' on winch and looks like it's working pretty good so far.

Jaye(Mn)


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

3/16" Amsteel Blue synthetic will break the same as your winch cable if you keep running it all the way into the fairlead. I broke mine alot until i got my timing down on lifting the plow. Also it's easier to tie a know and get back plowing than it is to use cable clamps. I think i like the idea of using a winch strap though. I think it could take more stress if you do run it up too far.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

Mnflyboy;905542 said:


> I'm using a 2" wide winch strap, cost like $13. Came 25' long so I cut it in half, wound 10' on winch and looks like it's working pretty good so far.
> 
> Jaye(Mn)


How much strap will fit on your winch spool? Did 10' fill it up?


----------



## Mnflyboy (Dec 13, 2009)

Ya, it looks pretty full on my Rt30. With my Rm3 strap setup the hook doesnt come within 6" of the rollers before hitting the vertical stop. Of course I took that cheesy lift bar off right away cuz it didnt make sense for me to have it on. Attached a couple pics of my rig. Notice in one of the closeup pics how I made a new blade pivot release lever. With the stock one the strap is right next to the lever and makes it difficult to grab and release the blade to pivot. Now it's a piece of cake.

Jaye(Mn)


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got an X\RT25. Same drum diameter as yours. I like the tennis ball idea too. Sweet!!


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

Instead of a tennis ball, I use a dog dong (no jokes please LOL) . They are made out of indestructable rubber for dogs to chew on !!! They come in different sizes and colors and work really well for a winch cable stop.


----------



## Roger's plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

WayneSnow;904869 said:


> i am using Blue Steel synthetic rope cable. Supposed to be stronger than regular steel and will not rust like steel. If you consider buying, I recommend getting a new fairlead so it doesn't mess up the synthetic


I'm also using a blue steel cable on my warn 3000, but i loop it in the eye that i lift with and hook it at the blade .So i can't poll the eye of the cable in the rollers


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

bullseye;906210 said:


> Instead of a tennis ball, I use a dog dong (no jokes please LOL) . They are made out of indestructable rubber for dogs to chew on !!! They come in different sizes and colors and work really well for a winch cable stop.


Hockey pucks work real fine also


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

skywagon;906702 said:


> Hockey pucks work real fine also


how do you cut it?


----------



## Mnflyboy (Dec 13, 2009)

When using a strap, you have to use a stop you can "slit". Would be kindof hard to do that with a puck......and I have no idea what a "dog dong" is. But...would that be a german shepard dong or weiner dog dong? Just kidding, of course. My kid plays tennis in school so I had a couple laying around. Plowed 3" of new snow after work today....I'm liking this baby more every day!!!!!

Jaye(Mn)


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

Mtnflyboy,
Is the strap hooked to cable or just wound on the winch ?? I like this idea alot. Never seen anyone use a flat strap before. How long is the strap ??? AND hey no jokes about my "dog dong" !!! LOL LOL 
By the way this is what I am talking about ........


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks guys I appreciate all the good adviseon what you all are using no I just got to get the time to go get it and put it on. 17" storm has us still hooping around trying to get things moved around before the next storm comes. THANKS!!


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

WayneSnow;906732 said:


> how do you cut it?




I have used synthetic rope for 6 years without any breaks at all, I just drill a hole in the pucks and feed the rope thru. The synthetic rope wotks great IF your fairlead is nylon, if not change to nylon, steel on the rope has a tendency to fray it real easy,


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Synthetic rope is the best IMO.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I use the synthetic rope but a little different than others. Never broke a rope since I started doing this.


----------



## Mnflyboy (Dec 13, 2009)

Bullseye,
The strap was a 25 footer with a loop on one end and a hook on the other, the type used on hand winches for boat trailers. I just cut the strap in half and am using the "loop" end. To install I just duct taped the end to the drum and wound r up.....tight. I suppose on a ATV with a shorter stroke you could get by with less strapage but this was a new install and it seems to be working very good so far. From what I'm told by the guys at work, my new quick disconnect hook I installed may be my weak point, tho. 

Jaye(Mn)


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

I use a carabiner also. As long as you don't jam into your fairlead you're good to go.


----------

